# First ride, 2018 Diverge



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

I purchased a 2018 Diverge quite a while ago, and never really had the chance to give it a good ride until this week. It was not a gravel ride, rather a road ride, my usual post-work "TT" route of about 12 miles.

I did take the bike in for the Future Shock recall, before doing this ride. 

I was quite surprised at how smooth the ride was on tar and chip. The shock makes a big difference. I am riding the OEM tires (700 X 38), at 60 psi. I could easily use this bike for daily tarmac riding! My average speed was only a few tenths off what I would do on my CAAD 10.

Anxious to try it out on packed granular or easier single track. Very happy with this bike. 

Jim D


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

The bike's speed is really a function of the Specialized Sawtooth 2 Bliss tires, which have a very low rolling resistance, really on par with excellent road tires. So it's no surprise about the average speed being very similar to your road bike. I had a similar experience with the Sequoia Elite. Ultimately I opted for lighter wheels and lighter tires, since most of my riding is on the road. But even the 42mm's were fast, if a bit heavy.

Other gravel bikes I've tested (Trek, Bianchi, Niner) all feel sluggish in comparison, which is not to knock those bikes, just the tires they come equipped with. (especially slow are the Schwalbe G One's, despite their reputation to the contrary) 

Anyways, ride safely and enjoy the bike.


----------

